# Best Tequilas Under $30



## BeerDefender

We've had good success with the Rum and Bourbon threads, now I need to get some tequila advice. I owe a buddy a bottle and I'd like to get him something he's probably never tried before. He usually drinks Patron Silver, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was some obscure tequila that could hold it's own against it for a lot less.


----------



## gvarsity

30-30 Anjeo :tu


----------



## psychII

if you are will to splurge and pay another $7, I would say El Tesoro silver would be the way to go.

I had a get together the other night with several long time Patron drinkers. We did a side-by-side comparison with shots and margaritas using ET, Patron, and Don Julio. 

They were all converted to ET by the end of the night.


----------



## Puro_Angler

Great tequilas don't exist for under 30 bucks, IMO. Unless you live close to the border, you have to spend upwards of $50 for greatness. A decent tequila you may find for around the $30 range is Cazadores reposado. Give that a try.


----------



## EastBay

Puro_Angler said:


> Great tequilas don't exist for under 30 bucks, IMO. Unless you live close to the border, you have to spend upwards of $50 for greatness. A decent tequila you may find for around the $30 range is Cazadores reposado. Give that a try.


Completely agree.


----------



## clampdown

If you want to include Mezcal then I would say that. I had a bottle of Monte Alban that was around 20 years old and the smokey flavor was amazing. But for a cheap inexpensive Tequila I ususally go with Milagro Silver.


----------



## chippewastud79

Patron Silver .375L for $19.99, not sure you can beat that for a pint :tu


----------



## clampdown

chippewastud79 said:


> Patron Silver .375L for $19.99, not sure you can beat that for a pint :tu


:tpd:


----------



## BeerDefender

Wow, I'm surprised more people haven't commented. I see quite a few bottles of tequila under $30, do they all suck?


----------



## Wattsie

Joey Link said:


> Wow, I'm surprised more people haven't commented. I see quite a few bottles of tequila under $30, do they all suck?


For standard "house" tequilas, I prefer Sauza over Cuervo. You may be able to find a sale for Sauza Hornitos as well.


----------



## lenguamor

Sauza Commemorativo around that range or a bit higher.

That's the thing about Tequilas, though - when they're good, they're expensive...and generally, when they're inexpensive they'll eat a hole in your gut.

I had to quit Tequila altogether for quite a number of years after some heavily-contested bouts with Señor Cuervo. 

Cheap booze just isn't worth it.


----------



## galaga

Still like Cazadores. Here's an old thread


----------



## pnoon

galaga said:


> Still like Cazadores. Here's an old thread


And who knows "old" better than you?


----------



## Les Paul

I know they aren't under $30 but I think Cabo Wabo and Patron Silver and Anejo are worth the extra $$.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone

Wattsie said:


> For standard "house" tequilas, I prefer Sauza over Cuervo. You may be able to find a sale for Sauza Hornitos as well.


I was able to pick up Sauza Gold for 22 bucks. I think it's satisfactory. It's not patron, but it'll do.


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> And who knows "old" better than you?


Why of course -- YOU :tg


----------



## Wattsie

Les Paul said:


> I know they aren't under $30 but I think Cabo Wabo and Patron Silver and Anejo are worth the extra $$.


Like LP mentioned, the $50 range for bottles of tequia vastly improves the quality. You can spend $100 a bottle on some of the tequila mentioned here, and that may be good for a treat, but I use a bottle of Herradura for my "good" tequila. Same as Cabo Wabo, about $50.

You can probably get them for $30 if you find a close out sale, but this is America. Liquor stores don't go out of business.


----------



## hornitosmonster

My name says it all. Best Cheap Tequila by far...:ss


----------



## tnip23

hornitosmonster said:


> My name says it all. Best Cheap Tequila by far...:ss


:tpd:
Sauza Hornitos is the only tequila that's both cheap enough (around $30) to mix and tasty enough to drink straight. I love Patron, but hornitos is the best value tequila around.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Picked up a *Fina Estampa Reposado* for around $30 at Specks in Austin this weekend; great stuff and highly recommended!


----------



## robofan

I'm not much of a Tequilas drinker myself but a friend who is recommended this one and it usually goes for around $20. People I give it to seem to like it. It's Xalixco Gold. They also make a blanco if your into the clear stuff.


----------



## Dgar

Beware of this thread....... I got Cabo Wabboed last night  sneaky stuff!


----------



## mosesbotbol

I picked up a great bottle of Tequila. It is a reposado called *Espolon*. Not sure how much it cost, but I think it was around $30.00.

If it is indeed around $30, you must rush out and get it! Very smooth and complex.


----------



## cherrybomb

Ill second cazadores resposado. I prefer either tezon or pura vida for a 50 range tequila. If you really like a treat Cuervo Reservia por del la familia is a great bottle aged 3 years in french oak and 3 years in american oak:ms


----------



## Hermit

(This is about my same answer as the vodka thread.)
I don't generally drink it straight so I'm
perfectly happy with Cuervo Gold.
No need to spend more.


----------



## jbock

If you shop around, you can find Tenoch Tequila (in the cool clay jug) for just a hair over 30. It is some of the smoothest tequila I have ever encountered. Amazing stuff!

For a more expensive choice, I would go with the Aha Toro. Yummy!


----------



## snowboardin58

Well I know you aren't going to cross the border to "save" some money, but I think I payed $40 something for Cabo Wabo Anejo last December! GREAT stuff!!


----------

